# What's a good age to teach them to start singing?



## Patp (Jul 24, 2012)

Achilles is a little over 3 months, would I be wasting my time trying to teach him to sing right now? He still only does his baby chirps and his one or 2 short whistles which are more like yells for attention, what is a good age to start?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

do you know if he is a boy for sure? only males really whistle... you can try any time to start trying to teach him, but if hes female he most likely wont pick anything up


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

ama started at 4 months and somebody else's started at 3 months (i believe sarah's cupid) so it's entirely possible if you're baby is a boy that he can start now.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It wont hurt to start now...but some boys are more shy than others. I had one who had to perfect each whistle before he would do it around me, so I'd have to stand at the bird room door to hear him before he was ready.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> It wont hurt to start now...but some boys are more shy than others. I had one who had to perfect each whistle before he would do it around me, so I'd have to stand at the bird room door to hear him before he was ready.


ditto. ama won't sing in front of me unless he thinks it's perfect.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Boys are so weird...I thought for the longest time Pankakes was a girl because his pearls were slow in disappearing (due to the pied) and he was so quiet. Til I opened the door one day and caught him in the act!!!


----------



## Patp (Jul 24, 2012)

Hahaha that's funny, I'm not 100% sure but I think it's a male cause s/he is very chatty when he wants to be and all the signs I read about lean towards a male but again I'm not 100%


----------



## becca21 (Jul 4, 2012)

Three-four months is the best time to start teaching in my opinion. I BARELY found out Toby was a boy until two weeks ago, when (out of *nowhere*) he began whistling ALL the time. First the basic tiel whistle that tiels in the wild use, but then he began trying to mimic my wolf-whistle and come here whistle. No he whistles and sings every morning. But since he is only about three months, there are days that go by where he doesn't make a peep. Then out of nowhere again, he will whistle up a storm. I am just so thankful that I finally know he's a boy  So in answer to your question, no, three months is not to early.
And if you would like my advice on how to get him to start singing and learning simple whistles, like the wolf whistle, do this. Go on your computer, and look for your sound recorder. Most computers have them. Then record yourself doing the whistles you want him to learn. Start with easy ones though. Then you can advance to learning words and longer tunes, like the Andy Griffith song. Actually, if you would like, I can send you some of the recording I have made for Toby, so you don't have to mess around making them. You could just tell me what whistles/tunes/words you want him to learn, and I can either send, or if I don't have it, make it for you  I really wouldn't mind, I think it would be fun 
Anyways, so then once you have the recording you want, put them on your mp3 player, hook it up to some speakers or a sound system of some sort, then put it on a loop, and let him listen to it for an hour or so. I recommend making a playlist (assuming you have an ipod) on itunes called (Your Birds Name) Whistles. Then set that playlist to repeat. Also, so Toby won't get bored listening to whistles over and over, I also put at the end of the playlist (before it loops back to the beginning and the whistles) an eight minute track of mountain birds singing. Kind of a break for him ^^

Anyways, so if you would like me to send you the recordings, PM me on here, and I will email them to you asap =D


----------



## Patp (Jul 24, 2012)

That would be awesome if u could do that I don't have a computer at the moment lol you can send them to [email protected]ks again!...and Achilles does the same thing, some days he won't shut up from the moment I walk in and other days he just chills out and is pretty quiet idk why lol


----------



## becca21 (Jul 4, 2012)

Patp said:


> That would be awesome if u could do that I don't have a computer at the moment lol you can send them to [email protected]ks again!...and Achilles does the same thing, some days he won't shut up from the moment I walk in and other days he just chills out and is pretty quiet idk why lol


Check your private message box (the one on this site, not your email). I sent you a message asking about which whistles you'd like  I can custom make some whistles for ya too


----------



## Patp (Jul 24, 2012)

Awesome thank you, I'm terrible at whistling so that really helps, also I got the ones u sent to my e mail, as soon as I get home from work I'll check it out, thanks again!


----------

